# Fishy smell - Anal gland problem?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

About 2 months ago, I noticed this terrible fishy smell coming from Archer's rear end. I did some searching and determined it was most likely an anal gland issue. He's always had great, healthy bowel movements so I didn't know how he got this issue. I added some canned pumpkin to his food and the issue cleared up for about a month. Unfortunately, the stink is back  I called into his vet's office today and they said to just bring him in and the techs will express them for me. Should I be concerned with changing his food? I don't want to have to make a monthly trip to the vet. It doesn't seem to bother except when they express themselves and get all over his fur he licks it. So gross!


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes, most likely his anal glands need expressing. This is supposed to happen as their BM passes by, but in some dogs it doesn't happen enough (that's why the pumpkin helped -- bulked up the stool). It is an easy procedure to learn how to do yourself. Perhaps take him to the vet, see if they need expressing, and ask if they can show you how? This may even be a "tech appointment" rather than a full office visit.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thank you for your response. Yes, it is just a walk in, tech appointment. For both our sakes, I hope we don't have to do this regularly! He doesn't even get his temperature taken because he jumps when they go near his bum. I'm just so surprised because he never has an issue with soft stool. He currently eats 2 cups of Fromm Large breed adult, plus occasionally fresh fruits and vegetables. Mostly vegetables. Can you suggest a food with more fiber? I can give him a tablespoon of pumpkin with each meal, he'd be happy, but it would be nice to just feed dog food.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I would hate to mess with his food if he is otherwise doing well on it. Sometimes things like Metamucil can help, but you would need to talk to your vet about it and how much to use. Otherwise, pumpkin is a great addition to his diet -- I'm a fan (not for myself, though, can't stand it!). 

Perhaps desensitize him to people going near his rump? If all that ever happens when people go there is they stick a thermometer up him, no wonder he jumps! If you can desensitize him you can simply express the glands without a big production and then no need to keep on the pumpkin.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sometimes it resolves on its own... and as long as I'm not seeing more specific signs of a "clog" or infection (swelling, constant licking or scooting, etc), I would not take him to the vet for this reason. I think among else - I've always been told it should not be done unless absolutely necessary to avoid causing more chronic problems. 

If fiber is a problem - then you probably want to get off the grain free diet.... 

Another thing to point out is sometimes when dogs get "excited" or stressed, they may release their anals a little which gets all over the butt fur and causes the licking/OCD type behaviors.... 

Honestly I'm drawing a blank about my current two boys... only times I remember them releasing their anals was when they got their OFA's done. Bertie especially released his anals and peed all over (now I know why a lot of vets prefer sedating the dogs...!). Of course our cat releases his anals every time he's taken to the vet because of the stress....


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The gold isn't grain free, it has both rice and oatmeal. I went to the Fromm website and the grain free version actually has more crude fiber. But I might as well just supplement with pumpkin if I'm going to pay that much more per bag. There was some scooting on the carpet last time, but I haven't noticed any lately. It seems to release fairly often, at least twice this week that I've noticed. I've had to enforce a "no bed" rule until we have this problem fixed. I already have to change the sheets enough!


----------

